# Where to buy bamboo pole for quiver?



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm wanting to make my own bamboo tube quiver out of a 2" to 3" diameter bamboo pole. However, I'm having the hardest time finding a suitable pole. Bamboo Builders Supply in Dallas hasn't returned my calls (just an answering machine) or e-mails. One place in Houston charges $15 just to place a phone order for bamboo poles! Hobby and arts and craft places like Hobby Lobby only sell 1" diameter poles. Anyone know a good supply source to buy a bamboo pole at a decent price?

And yes, I know that this place sells bamboo quivers for only $10:

http://www.keestraditions.com/quivers.htm

They're nice and similar to what I want, but I'd like the satisfaction of making my own quiver. Thanks for any extra info.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I can get you some from a bamboo tree if that would work for you. It will have the pieces inside you would have to cut out. My neighbor has a huge head of it. I could mail you a couple if you just pay shipping. Pm me if that works for you. He easily has some in the 2-3" range.


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the great offer, JPizzle! Fortunately, Mike Knox at Bamboo Builders Supply in Irving, TX got ahold of me. Was able to buy a long 4" diameter pole. I'll post pics of my first attempt at the quiver when I get done. Thanks again,


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a rough draft of my first attempt. Easily fits more than a dozen 30-31" arrows with field points.

Easy to make, too. Just hacksaw a piece of desired length using a fine tooth blade. Pound out the internal node separator thingy near the middle with a metal rod (I used a long crow bar, but re-bar will also do), drill a hole a hole or two for the rope to make a shoulder sling (I guess you can use a rope or even a leather strap as a belt clip, too). Mike Knox suggested to also tie and wrap the top and bottom with a good string to keep the bamboo from splitting over time. I did the top, but haven't gotten to the bottom yet. I might even change the jute string I have on top and use some manila rope top and bottom. Later I'll try to put some kind of water sealant on it to protect it a bit for when I take it bowfishing. For now, I just use it to hold arrows for when I practice shooting. With a 10' pole, I still have plenty of bamboo left to make 2 to 3 more quivers.

Also, just to add, a 2.5" to 3" diameter pole should also be plenty wide enough for plenty of arrows.


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

Almost done. Just seeing how it looks with some "natural beads" from Michael's to give it a bit more character.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks! Hardest part of the whole process was trying to find the dang bamboo in the first place!


----------



## crumrw (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you think I could get a 6 foot pole there in the same diameter? How much did it cost?

Thanks


----------



## equin (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know if he has any poles left, but do a search for Mike Knox with Bamboo Builders Supply and ask him. I paid $25 for a 4" overall diameter 10' pole.


----------



## motownsniper (Dec 5, 2009)

would look better if you had feathers instead of vanes...


----------

